# Can anyone give me singing tips?



## Xeo Snow (Nov 7, 2017)

I know this isn't really furry related at all, but I feel more natural around you guys and I've been looking for some tips on my singing and what I could be doing wrong. Some things you might need to know is that I'm 16 and that my voice probably hasn't finished developing, which could be a big problem. Tell me some tips you think could help and tell me what you think of my voice. This is really my first on these forums, so If I'm doing something wrong, please tell me. Sorry that you have to download it to listen to it. Thanks a lot!

PS: The background audio was taken from an FL Studio cover of the song "Heart of a Dragon" by DragonForce. I can't seem to find it anywhere! If I find it I'll post it here.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 7, 2017)

I'll give as educated of a critique as I can!

Firstly, this is POWER METAL, BRO!!!! And it's DRAGONFORCE!!!! You can let loose and sing loud as hell (while keeping your tone nice and solid of course). It's pretty easy to hear that you're holding back your voice. There's subtle shaking of sustained notes in the mid-range, which more often than not is caused by the muscle in the esophagus being held in a position of restraint. Not to mention that your tone isn't as clear as it could be. Let loose and roar like the DRAGON in Dragonforce, hun!

And on the topic of tone, it could be because your voice is still in the final stages of development, but work a bit on controlling your pitch. That last note of yours was noticeably sharp. The easiest way you can do this by singing often. Your brain will come to adjust your pitch control naturally if you practice singing, and you'll be able to be more accurate with your notes. 

Also, don't try to _exactly _emulate ZP Theart's pronunciations of the lyrics. It's VERY obvious that you are trying to match him as close as you can, which is perfectly fine. The issue lies in the fact that it's near impossible to do so, for obvious reasons. If you really wanna practice emulating the vocalist, try doing covers of bands like Green Day or Lamb of God (if you can growl. If not, just faux growl. It's like whispering, but it's also not). They tend to over-pronounce their lyrics, and if you can get close to their vocal styles then you'll have a lot greater control over the syllabic flairs present in most of Dragonforce's songs. 

Lastly, there are some tempo issues present here and there, but that's nothing practice and maybe a metronome can't fix. 

I hope this was helpful in some way, hun ^w^


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 8, 2017)

The post above me sums it up perfectly.

And dont worry about it too much, power metal is a very difficult genre to sing, atleast if you ask me.


----------



## Xeo Snow (Nov 8, 2017)

Woah! Thanks a ton guys! I'll try the best I can to fix these!


----------



## Xeo Snow (Nov 8, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I'll give as educated of a critique as I can!
> 
> Firstly, this is POWER METAL, BRO!!!! And it's DRAGONFORCE!!!! You can let loose and sing loud as hell (while keeping your tone nice and solid of course). It's pretty easy to hear that you're holding back your voice. There's subtle shaking of sustained notes in the mid-range, which more often than not is caused by the muscle in the esophagus being held in a position of restraint. Not to mention that your tone isn't as clear as it could be. Let loose and roar like the DRAGON in Dragonforce, hun!
> 
> ...


How would you recommend not holding back my esophagus? How would I know I'm not holding back? What should it feel like?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 8, 2017)

EASIEST WAY TO SING AND BECOME FAMOUS

just say the N-word 60 times within 4 minutes and you've got a music deal in seconds.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Nov 8, 2017)

Sing loud and sing alone so you don't accidentally bother someone. You should feel your esophagus be relatively relaxed on sustained notes and you should be able to feel the air passing over your tongue and out your mouth. 

In layman's terms, just sing comfortably. You'll know you're doing it right when you're having fun (if it makes sense)

Also, I forgot to add the seemingly universal rule for singers: drop your jaw for lower notes and push from your diaphragm.


----------



## Xeo Snow (Nov 9, 2017)

Okay! Thanks again guys!


----------

